# DISPARITION D UN MEMO VOCAL LORS D'UNE SYNCHRO, HELP



## romain-bx (22 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je reviens d'un voyage que j'ai effectué pour une recherche sociologique. J'ai fais mes entretiens avec un iPod 3ème génération, un iTalk. A mon retour, lors de la synchro, tous mes mémos ont disparu.

Est-il possible de les retrouver ? Ils sont d'une importance déterminante pour mon travail. Je crains qu'ils disparaissent définitivement du disque si ej n'agais pas au plus vite.

Merci pour votre iade,
Romain


----------



## franck (6 Mai 2009)

bonjour,

je viens de rencontrer le même problème est-ce que vous avez trouvé depuis une solution? si oui, je suis preneur, car toutes mes recherches en ce sens sont infructeuses pour le moment.
merci
franck


----------



## franck (7 Mai 2009)

pour tous ceux qui rencontrerait le même problème, j'ai trouvé une solution, mais payante. j'ai acheté data rescue II et j'ai pu récupérer sans problème mes fichiers perdus lors de la synchronisation.
bon, 109 tout de même, mais comme ces fichiers m'étaient importants pour mon boulot, je ne regrette pas


----------

